# water level in tank



## ohiomary (Feb 12, 2008)

This might seem like a silly question. I found the sound of water splashing from my aqarium to be a little annoying so I started adding enough water to keep the level up to where it runs out of the filter---thus, less noise.
I wondered if maybe it might be better for the fish if the water DID spash, possibly adding more oxygen to the water. If it's better for them, I'll keep it a little low.
Any ideas?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well keeping it hight does lower noise and as long as you have an air pump going oxygen doesnt matter. so i think its more preference. keeping it low allows air to run across the surface more and helps keep from overheating, but not if your tank is already good with temp.


----------



## ohiomary (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. The temperature seems to remain relatively stable. I prefer less noise so maybe I'll keep it like I have it....have to think about it, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I would always keep the water level as high as possible. You shouldn't have to worry about how much oxygen is in the water unless your temperature is really high or if the filter has a very low GPH rating. What size tank and what kind of filter?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I keep my levels high as well...I don't like to see the water line in the front of the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you leave it low, you will lose more water to evaporation.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Keep it high the fish love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Ricker said:


> Keep it high the fish love it.


What does that mean? Why would the fish necessarily love having a higher water level?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well at least my fish love the higher water. It is warmer up there.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

... no. Fish dont care. XD

I keep water level in one of my tanks low (6" from rim) because the fish require it, but in most of my tanks I keep it high and put an air stone/wand in there. Ironically, the one with the low level is 10' from where I sleep (same room), so I had to attatch some boxers to the front of the filter to keep noise down. Embarrassing? yes. Practical? Definately.


----------



## ohiomary (Feb 12, 2008)

*tank size*

It's a 29 gallon tank. I think the filter is a Penguin 150???
What is meant by GPH on the filter?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gallons per hour. You should be able to find it on the box or a website that sells that filter.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My top-mid level swimmers like the higher levels too...gives them more room to stay away from the bottom dwellers which can get a little testy during spawning. But mostly it's more your prefference to the noise level. I try not to let mine get more then a couple of inches from the top. Unless the room is very dry and I get a lot of evaporation I just wait til w/c day and top off then.

GS, I would love to see a pic of your filter wearing boxers. LOL


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL boxers on filter 

keep the water lvl high but I recommend an air pump and a bubble wand - more oxygen is always good - the beneficial bacteria thrive in it thus maintaining water parameter stability and the fish will also be healthier - some fish even play in the bubbles - and if there is a parameter fluctuation or if the heater breaks and goes off a high setting, that bubble wand may just save the lives of the inhabitants til it is remedied.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

heh, Im going to make something less weird to stop the noise this weekend... I dont think I want pictures of my underwear in fishtanks on the internet for some reason >.<


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> heh, Im going to make something less weird to stop the noise this weekend... I dont think I want pictures of my underwear in fishtanks on the internet for some reason >.<


WEIRD a little lol. I guess as long as they are clean. lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I assume you have a HOB. If so heres a trick that was posted on here a long time ago that helps. 
Cut the top and bottom...just the part with the swirly design....off of a 20 oz. soda bottle (or bigger depending on the size of your filter) Cut it down the side and wrap it over the overflow lip of your filter. 
It disperses the water out the sides and cuts down on the splash.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, yeah I knew that trick, i used to use it to stop current from the filter or bettas. Unfortunately the water is so low that even the broken up side streams make lots of noise. Fabric works really well actually. Yesterday I cut up a black T-shirt and took the boxers off, so now it looks fine.


----------

